# Pre-stamped Dayton buyers Warning!



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Just seen some 72 spoke china's(with stainless steel spokes) that I was gonna buy in south phoenix that are fake pre-stamped Daytons,Looks like they stamped the back of the hubs with some single stamping shafts because around each of the numbers was a circle indention and the number fonts did not look like authentic pre-stamped Daytons,also the nipples on the inside of the dish were 3/8's socket nipples(china made nipples) not flat head tip nipples,and on top of it the guy selling them put them back in his truck as soon as I was gonna take pics of them with my phone and took off,Just some FYI..... :0


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Oct 14 2010, 10:36 AM~18809615
> *Just seen some 72 spoke china's(with stainless steel spokes) that I was gonna buy in south phoenix that are fake pre-stamped Daytons,Looks like they stamped the back of the hubs with some single stamping shafts because around each of the numbers was a circle indention and the number fonts did not look like authentic pre-stamped Daytons,also the nipples on the inside of the dish were 3/8's socket nipples(china made nipples) not flat head tip nipples,and on top of it the guy selling them put them back in his truck as soon as I was gonna take pics of them with my phone and took off,Just some FYI..... :0
> *


 :0 good thing you know how to tell the difference :happysad:


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Oct 14 2010, 12:46 PM~18809696
> *:0 good thing you know how to tell the difference :happysad:
> *


good eye! and good lookin out!!!!


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

thats whats up... atleast sell em as chinas if they are!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

fk em

acess all signs

NIPS

SPOKES

STAMPING ON FRONT AND BAACK and rim hoop

am i missing something?


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

daniel.. put together a damn buyers guide homie


----------



## BAD70 (Feb 12, 2009)

skanless....

good looking out.


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Oct 14 2010, 11:56 AM~18809773
> *good eye! and good lookin out!!!!
> *


x2 Dam Fools trying to come up, Thanx for the info


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

pics of what to look for on a real D would be helpful!! :biggrin:


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Oct 14 2010, 04:58 PM~18811601
> *pics of what to look for on a real D would be helpful!! :biggrin:
> *


they'll have 225A or 225C on the back, depends if they are 13's or 14's
the flat part of the nipples will all line up all the way around.
if the tires off and all the stickers are gone you'll still see a hand engraved initals
if the stickers are there you'll see one with 4 or 5 different initals signing off on quality. 
and all that I've seen have the 14X7 stamped under the tire too
the new ones have serial numbers and the dayton flag engraved in the front of the hub, and the really new ones have it on the lip too  
going to gather your pics homie


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

This same type of " metal stamping " is quite easy and has been going on for years so everyone should be extra careful not to get screwed. 

Tool supply companies sell stamp sets for 5 bucks and you can change or add any numbers you want. Saw this about 15 years ago when a superbike chop shop ring got busted. They were smoothing down the VIN on the nose of the frame of stolen bikes and restamping it with valid VINS.

Harley made an excellent list of things to look for. Cant wait to see the pics. And props to Daniel for letting us know this has hit the lowrider scene.


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Oct 14 2010, 05:19 PM~18811770
> *they'll have 225A or 225C on the back, depends if they are 13's or 14's
> the flat part of the nipples will all line up all the way around.
> if the tires off and all the stickers are gone you'll still see a hand engraved initals
> ...











stamped on the lip








straight ass nipples








14's so they're stamped 225A on the back of the hub








13's so they're stamped 225C on the back of the hub








the intials engraved and the stamped 14X7 usa .........








the hand initialed sticker under the tire 








and the serial number and dayton logo on the front side of the hub.
remember this and the lip engraved ones are the newer shit only but the all have the other stuff I showed you


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

Maybe after Harley adds his pics we can get this pinned to the top of the page as a helpful thread.


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Oct 14 2010, 11:36 AM~18809615
> *Just seen some 72 spoke china's(with stainless steel spokes) that I was gonna buy in south phoenix that are fake pre-stamped Daytons,Looks like they stamped the back of the hubs with some single stamping shafts because around each of the numbers was a circle indention and the number fonts did not look like authentic pre-stamped Daytons,also the nipples on the inside of the dish were 3/8's socket nipples(china made nipples) not flat head tip nipples,and on top of it the guy selling them put them back in his truck as soon as I was gonna take pics of them with my phone and took off,Just some FYI..... :0
> *


MAYBE YOU FOUND ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPPPPO :0


----------



## chapulincolorao (Mar 5, 2009)

what about re-built daytons?
repair daytons ??
china 72 straigth lace??
hows the chrome?
:angry:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey daniel who's this person? So I won't run into him here in south phoenix....iam in the hunt for some 72s...


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 14 2010, 06:08 PM~18813168
> *Hey daniel who's this person? So I won't run into him here in south phoenix....iam in the hunt for some 72s...
> *


Pm sent with name and info..


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Oct 14 2010, 08:14 PM~18813238
> *Pm sent with name and info..
> *


Put that motherfucker on blast homie, fuck a pm... Post that shit in CAPS!


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

Dayton blvd's were getting stamped and spinners changed about 10 years ago


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

If it sounds too good to be true, more than likely it is.... trust your instincts......a lil knowledge goes a long way!! Good job on this one homie.....




TTT!!!!


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

ttt for the south side


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Oct 14 2010, 03:19 PM~18811770
> *they'll have 225A or 225C on the back, depends if they are 13's or 14's
> the flat part of the nipples will all line up all the way around.
> if the tires off and all the stickers are gone you'll still see a hand engraved initals
> ...


Don't for get the 183's :biggrin:


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

Good topic!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

what a dumb shit. if they were 72 stainless chinas or usa made generics they still cost a little bit of money, even to sell them used they werent making a ton of money.


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

you got to remember that not all hubs have numbers or stamps on them. the earlier ones didnt have anything but one good way in telling on the hubs is that DAYTON hubs are a bit thinner on the front part where the ko and the hub meet. the only other hubs that i seen the same way are the og zenith hubs and everything else that i've seen have the hubs a lil bit thicker


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Oct 16 2010, 11:13 PM~18831168
> *what a dumb shit.  if they were 72 stainless chinas or usa made generics they still cost a little bit of money, even to sell them used they werent making a ton of money.
> *


but if your trying to pass them off as "real Daytons" for 1g then your a fucking tard especially If your dumbass try to stamp them yourself(which was what it looked like),at least he could of said there bootlegs then things would of been straight....I def. woundnt pay more than 5 bills for some "used ass 72 spoke china's",even if there clean. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

Post the bastards name and put him on blast that way he doesn't have a chance to burn a person or two he had to have known that they were fake or else he would have said something FTP Fuck That Puto


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Oct 14 2010, 04:19 PM~18811770
> *they'll have 225A or 225C on the back, depends if they are 13's or 14's
> the flat part of the nipples will all line up all the way around.
> if the tires off and all the stickers are gone you'll still see a hand engraved initals
> ...



my 15x8 all gold daytons were stamped 225A :uh:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Oct 14 2010, 06:14 PM~18813238
> *Pm sent with name and info..
> *


 POST THAT SHIT!!


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Oct 17 2010, 09:57 AM~18832239
> *my 15x8 all gold daytons were stamped 225A  :uh:
> *


Thanks for the info, I've never had any 15's :uh: 
Anyone else with other info, please let it be known  I'm sure I missed alot of things and the more info the better


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Oct 17 2010, 09:12 AM~18832300
> *Thanks for the info, I've never had any 15's :uh:
> Anyone else with other info, please let it be known  I'm sure I missed alot of things and the more info the better
> *


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Oct 17 2010, 08:12 AM~18832300
> *Thanks for the info, I've never had any 15's :uh:
> Anyone else with other info, please let it be known  I'm sure I missed alot of things and the more info the better
> *


The new 100 Spoke 13x7 Daytons are stamped 225F along with the front hub and dish.....no prestamp's for 225F


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

I got some old school daytons that are only stamped with the letter A no 225


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Oct 18 2010, 08:41 AM~18840421
> *I got some old school daytons that are only stamped with the letter A no 225
> *


They're probably from late 80s. I have a set from 88 and all they have is a 3 and another set from same year with a 5A


----------



## ElMeroPelotero (Aug 25, 2004)

Just picked up a set of 72 spoke 13s stamped daytons for 275 $ ..... Got a little scared reading this topic .... Just checked em and there good ..... Appreciate all the info


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Oct 14 2010, 10:36 AM~18809615
> *Just seen some 72 spoke china's(with stainless steel spokes) that I was gonna buy in south phoenix that are fake pre-stamped Daytons,Looks like they stamped the back of the hubs with some single stamping shafts because around each of the numbers was a circle indention and the number fonts did not look like authentic pre-stamped Daytons,also the nipples on the inside of the dish were 3/8's socket nipples(china made nipples) not flat head tip nipples,and on top of it the guy selling them put them back in his truck as soon as I was gonna take pics of them with my phone and took off,Just some FYI..... :0
> *


YOU BE ALL OVER THESE WHEELS BRO, YOU ARE THE DAYTON INTERNAL INSPECTOR, THESE CATS BE TRYIN TO GET OVER PEOPLE OUT HERE ALWAYS BE TRYIN TO BRING CHINAS DOWN TO MY SHOP TRYIN TO PASS THEM OFF AS D'S IM LIKE NICCA GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE, THEY LIKE THEY REAL :roflmao:


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElMeroPelotero_@Oct 18 2010, 12:59 PM~18842345
> *Just picked up a set of 72 spoke 13s stamped daytons for 275 $ ..... Got a little scared reading this topic .... Just checked em and there good ..... Appreciate all the info
> *


post them up


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Oct 17 2010, 10:12 AM~18832300
> *Thanks for the info, I've never had any 15's :uh:
> Anyone else with other info, please let it be known  I'm sure I missed alot of things and the more info the better
> *



I heard this from a very reliable source, Harley and Daniel what do you think?

Dayton spokes are stainless steel therefore a magnet will not stick to them. China spokes are metal and a magnet will stick.........

:dunno: 

Just trying to help the thread. I still think it should be pinned to top of page so the potential scammers will know LIL members are on to them.


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Oct 18 2010, 03:50 PM~18842819
> *I heard this from a very reliable source, Harley and Daniel what do you think?
> 
> Dayton spokes are stainless steel therefore a magnet will not stick to them. China spokes are metal and a magnet will stick.........
> ...


I've heard that but never tested the theory... but now that china is using stainess it dosen't matter anymore


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Oct 18 2010, 01:50 PM~18842819
> *I heard this from a very reliable source, Harley and Daniel what do you think?
> 
> Dayton spokes are stainless steel therefore a magnet will not stick to them. China spokes are metal and a magnet will stick.........
> ...


The magnet test helps when buying used (real) daytons to make sure that they haven't been rebuilt and had the spokes swapped out with plain chrome plated steel but it shouldn't be the only thing to look for since stainless spokes are available on chinas too


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Oct 18 2010, 01:50 PM~18842819
> *I heard this from a very reliable source, Harley and Daniel what do you think?
> 
> Dayton spokes are stainless steel therefore a magnet will not stick to them. China spokes are metal and a magnet will stick.........
> ...


P.S. this test don't work on dayton blvd series because they don't have stainless spoke... cough.. china junk with dayton label... cough cough :biggrin:


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Oct 18 2010, 11:31 AM~18841668
> *They're probably from late 80s. I have a set from 88 and all they have is a 3 and another set from same year with a 5A
> *


 i got a set from 91 3 stamped 5A and 1 of them 5C with the regular size nipples, i got a set from 87 with no stamp on the back but with the small nipples.. oh and yes my daytons are thinner around the hub where the ko goes, i compared it to my chinas...  and all my spokes are stainless and lineup....


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bart_@Oct 18 2010, 05:02 PM~18844390
> *i got a set from 91 3 stamped 5A and 1 of them 5C with the regular size nipples, i got a set from 87 with no stamp on the back but with the small nipples.. oh and yes my daytons are thinner around the hub where the ko goes, i compared it to my chinas...   and all my spokes are stainless and lineup....
> *


yuup, mostly all other wheels have the thickker hubs except for the all mighty daytons and oldschool zeniths with the campbell casting on the back of the hub


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Oct 14 2010, 11:42 PM~18816199
> *ttt for the south side
> *


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

This topic really needs pinned


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

LOOK AT ALL THIS INFO!!! :biggrin: 

WE NEED MORE PICS!!! I WILL BE POSTING A PIC OF OFFSET DIFFERENCE OF 13X7 CHINAS AND 13X7 DAYTONS HERE THIS WEEK!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Oct 18 2010, 04:24 PM~18843558
> *I've heard that but never tested the theory... but now that china is using stainess it dosen't matter anymore
> *


im sure those chinas are not as common yet


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Great Topic


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

No offense to anyone, as I am sure you are just looking out for people.

But isnt showing pictures and explaining the "real" markings of Daytons actually helping the scammers even more?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Oct 29 2010, 07:00 PM~18943477
> *No offense to anyone, as I am sure you are just looking out for people.
> 
> But isnt showing pictures and explaining the "real" markings of Daytons actually helping the scammers even more?
> *


SEEMS LIKE BOTH, BUT YOU GOT TO INFORM THE BUYERS REALLY MORE THE NEW GUY TO LOWRIDING, CAUSE A LOT OF PEOPLE DONT KNOW THE DIFFERENCE. I GET PEOPLE WHO COME IN MY SHOP FROM TIME TO TIME SAYIN THAT JUST BOUGHT SOME DAYTONS, AND I FEEL FOR THE GUYS CAUSE THEY GOT TAKEN REAL BAD


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

my D's have 3 stamped  and one no stamp  

Oh well what do you do. When I take them off I am going thru the checklist that has been put up. 

Good Looking out...bad enough we are getting screwed on the rubber...dont need to get screwed on the chrome too.

I paid 60.00 for 2 used 155/80's...don't need to get a bunk Dayton!


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 29 2010, 08:14 PM~18943579
> *SEEMS LIKE BOTH, BUT YOU GOT TO INFORM THE BUYERS REALLY MORE THE NEW GUY TO LOWRIDING, CAUSE A LOT OF PEOPLE DONT KNOW THE DIFFERENCE. I GET PEOPLE WHO COME IN MY SHOP FROM TIME TO TIME SAYIN THAT JUST BOUGHT SOME DAYTONS, AND I FEEL FOR THE GUYS CAUSE THEY GOT TAKEN REAL BAD
> *


just like everything else they gotta do their homework before spending that amount of cash


----------



## FlOsSenHaRd (Sep 19, 2002)

so how do you tell the difference in dayton blvd vs regular daytons? Someone already mentioned the magnet, but any other things?


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

old post but thought i'd bring it back...

so do we know which years came without a stamp or markings?

such as 80-89 no stamp 90-99 stamped etc?


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)




----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

Some good info in here. :werd:


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)




----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

Found these on Craig's list need some tlc but I couldn't pass them up too good of a deal on them


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

I have these all center gold 13x5.5 for sale. Now I thought they were daytons cuz of the stamp on back of hub having a 2. And the markings on dish by seal have the us dot stamp year 1999. Hub a Lil thinner. But the spokes were gold plates steel. I used to have a set of crown wire wheels a few years ago, similar to these. So in not sure exactly what they are.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------

